# Game Pick-ups



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

<big><big>*GAME PICK UPS*</big></big>
-Post pictures of any thing you have gotten (Game related or not)
-You can also just talk about the stuff coming out or stuff people have gotten.
<big>
<big>*MY PICK UPS:*</big></big>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big>*ALL OF IT*</big>





<big>*PSPgo*</big>




<big>*GOD OF WAR: CHAINS OF OLYMPUS*</big>




<big>*ROCKBAND: UNPLUGGED*</big>




</div>

P.S. I do know that other forums already do this i just wanted to see if it would work on TBT.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

fftopic: Wow. Almost 2,000 post but yet Ive never seen you around.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> fftopic: Wow. Almost 2,000 post but yet Ive never seen you around.


Yeah, me neither


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 4, 2009)

^


----------



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

I quit TBT for a while i come on every once and a while, but now im starting to come back on more.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 4, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> I quit TBT for a while i come on every once and a while, but now im starting to come back on more.


That makes sense


----------



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...Yeah.... fftopic: 

NOW BACK TO TOPIC!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2009)

PSP GO eh?

Nice.  If by pick ups, you mean pre-order crap then I get those everytime.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont get that Psp go thing. Seems annoying to have to download everything IMO.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> I dont get that Psp go thing. Seems annoying to have to download everything IMO.


Seems annoying that I can't transfer my damn UMD games to it.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 4, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody is a little Grumpy >_>


----------



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a PSPgo because i had the original psp and it didnt work half the time so i sold all the games then i realized i wanted a psp. Then the Go came out so i was like...What the hell.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. I wouldn't be so pissed if there was a program out trading UMDs for those little slips. I mean, most of my games, if not all, are being sold in the Playstation Store and I wouldn't *DON'T* want to rebuy them. You'd think a place like Gamestop might take advantage of something like that.


----------



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i thought sony was thinking of doing something like that (or gamestop). But i have no clue what happend to that. ( i heard a story about that like two months ago)

Soooo....Anyone else get anything. If so post some pictures.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll take pics.

Can i take pics on anything (games, consoles, etc.)


----------



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> I'll take pics.
> 
> Can i take pics on anything (games, consoles, etc.)


Anything. On another forum ive seen someone post clothes.

Also do you guys think i should post other peoples pick ups on the first post.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

The PSP Go looks dodgy. But anyways nice.

I might post mine if i can find a camera.


----------



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> The PSP Go looks dodgy. But anyways nice.
> 
> I might post mine if i can find a camera.


Im just using my mac isight XD

EDIT: OM*G YOU HAVE A PSYDUCK IN YOUR SIG!!!!!


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, I made it a time ago. Do you want one?


----------



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!
Psyduck owns


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

kk i made ur sig


----------



## Nic (Oct 4, 2009)

*Games I am getting*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>

*Games I have gotten
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>*


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm getting Bowser's Inside Story tomorrow so I might just post a pic.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm getting Bowser's Inside Story tomorrow so I might just post a pic.


Nice, but what is that game about anyways?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bowser eats this Mushroom that makes him inhale everything and Mario and Luigi get to adventure inside his body.

http://bowsersinsidestory.com/


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Intresting. I thought it would be about Bowsers life story.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I hate the title.

It should have been *Mario & Luigi: Belly of the Beast*.


----------



## Nic (Oct 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dislike the title you had posted. It seems like you just threw it up and typed it in.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 4, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My newest games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I didn't have to pay a single cent for any of these except Rome: Total War.</div></div>


----------



## SamXX (Oct 4, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> I quit TBT for a while i come on every once and a while, but now im starting to come back on more.


I remember you. I remember the sig, it looks quite cool, the Pokemon one.

This is a good idea, I'll join in and post some pictures some time.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> *Games I am getting*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


L4D2 seems awesome. I want it so bad. I didnt know that Heart Gold and Soul Silver came out yet. Did you get Japanese versions?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 4, 2009)

So, I'm suppose to get My Lockerz tee-shirt sometime this week I'll post it here I guess instead of making a topic, thanks Niko.

@Hobo I know this is random but I like the title _Left for dead again _better. That's just me though.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 4, 2009)

Is the Go! any good? It looked terribad to me...  :X 


And the next games I will be getting are SoulSilver and Diamond or Pearl, IDK which one to get, but most likely Pearl.


----------



## Placktor (Oct 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Is the Go! any good? It looked terribad to me...  :X
> 
> 
> And the next games I will be getting are SoulSilver and Diamond or Pearl, IDK which one to get, but most likely Pearl.


The go is really good in my opinion, but if you dont like to download things then it not good for you. If you use Media Go which is the playstation store on the computer then the downloads go really short.


----------



## Placktor (Oct 7, 2009)

Im about to pick up Demon Souls, Ill post a pick when i get it.


----------

